# Coalesce im Updatebefehl



## DaSt (1. Mai 2016)

Einen schönen Sonntag Abend, 

in einer Aufgabe soll ich das Gehalt aller Mitarbeiter mit einen Beurteilung von 3 oder niedriger um 5% erhöhen. Es gibt auch Mitarbeiter die als Bewertung NULL haben. (Deren Gehalt soll ebenfalls um 5% erhöht werden). 

Ich wollte es folgendermaßen machen:


```
update personal
set gehalt = gehalt*1.05
where coalesce(beurteilung,0)<=3;
```

Ich habe mir dabei gedacht, dass falls die Beurteilung NULL ist, der Ersatzwert 0 hergenommen werden soll.

als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich:
"SQL-Fehler: ORA-00932: Inkonsistente Datentypen: CHAR erwartet, NUMBER erhalten"

Was ist an dem Befehl falsch?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dompteur (1. Mai 2016)

Welchen Typ hat denn das Feld "beurteilung" ?


----------



## DaSt (1. Mai 2016)

Danke... Beurteilung war ein char Feld ... "coalesce(beurteilung,'0')<=3;" funktioniert


----------

